# Petition to change DWP medicals for Fibromyalgia UK



## Claire Sparey (Apr 4, 2011)

As a Fibromyalgia sufferer myself I have created this petition as I am disgusted by the way that we are treated by the decision makers with reference to claiming benefits. Please at least look at this petition and then decide if you agree with the points that I have raised. If you do agree please sign it. 500 signatures will get it looked at by No.10. 200,000 will get it discussed by Parliament.Too many of us are having to fight for our benefits these days, and it's time that we at least tried to get it noticed by those that could actually do something about it. This is a condition that affects a huge number of the population both in the UK and many other countries. Along with making people aware of the condition and making it a household name, we also need to fight for a fair deal from governments.Thank you for taking the time to read this.Petition to change DWP medicals for Fibromyalgia UK


----------

